# HAS ANYONE READ....



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Half a Million Muskie-Catching Fishing Facts by George W. Sandell?

I've only paid $50 for a book once, and it was totally worth it (Fly Tier's Benchside Reference - Cover Price $90) has anyone read Sandell's book, and is the price justified?


----------

